# IELTS Generel only? (VISA 189/190)



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

What I got from skillselect site:




> If you want to receive points for proficient or superior ability, you must complete an English language test. This is usually the International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test.
> 
> There are two IELTS tests—an academic test and a general training test. You need to take *only the general test* unless otherwise advised by your skills assessing authority.



Under previous ( pre July 2012) regulations, both academic and general training IELTS results were being accepted.

I read only general training IELTS a are being accepted under new skill select systems. Unfortunately I have Academic results.

Is it possible to confirm whether Academic IELTS RESULTS are accepted under skillselect.


----------



## savithru (Mar 30, 2012)

Same here. Though I have both academic and general results with me , I mentioned the details of academic test results in many EOI.

can some nobody here confirm for acceptance of academic test results.

I have general with an overall score of 7 and academic with overall score of 7.5. None will get me 10 points ( writing less than 7 in both type of tests).

Does changing my ielts results details now has any effect on my seniority ( as it changes time stamp) 

Plead reply.


----------



## riverooooooo (Jun 25, 2012)

thanks for the reminder and now i am curious about which one I should apply. c


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Whilst DIAC requests for general results as a bare minimum, Academic results are also accepted, bearing in mind that the latter is also more difficult. From DIAC's perspective, it does not matter which one you have but the assessing body for your occupation would typically specify which module you need to sit for and that is the one you need to comply with first and foremost.


----------



## raj_kumar (Jul 9, 2012)

i have completed IELTS general with 7 band for Immigration.


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

raj_kumar said:


> i have completed IELTS general with 7 band for Immigration.


just a quick question, when u said u got band 7 , is it the avarage of all the modules in IELTS or how is the band determined ?

thanks,


----------



## ss.neo (Oct 29, 2012)

manu555 said:


> just a quick question, when u said u got band 7 , is it the avarage of all the modules in IELTS or how is the band determined ?
> 
> thanks,


Dear Manu,

For immigration one needs to score 7 in all modules. I am sure he meant 7 in all.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, I did Academic IELTS too...coz the assessing authority required Academic (atleast 7 in each band was their requirement). So, I used the same Academic IELTS for DIAC and it was accepted.


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

hi vvv,

is it mandatory to get 7 in all modules for a system analyst position. I mean if he has points in other areas this can be considered if one get 6.5 or something right ? or is it mandatory 7 no matter wat !! and also there are 2 types of IELTS, so which one should we opt for, general or academic, I guess its general right as we are not stuying MS or any UNI. which one is easier any idea ? Please suggest.

Thanks,
Manu


----------



## iamafreak (Aug 29, 2013)

manu555 said:


> hi vvv,
> 
> is it mandatory to get 7 in all modules for a system analyst position. I mean if he has points in other areas this can be considered if one get 6.5 or something right ? or is it mandatory 7 no matter wat !! and also there are 2 types of IELTS, so which one should we opt for, general or academic, I guess its general right as we are not stuying MS or any UNI. which one is easier any idea ? Please suggest.
> 
> ...


If you want ot get atleas 10 points then yes, you need 7 in each. However, to be eleigible to apply for Visa you must have alteast 6 in each section, but in this case you will not get any skill points.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello VVV,

Are you also a Computer network and systems engineer ANZSCO 263111 falling under subclass 189 ?


----------



## sakai (Feb 7, 2014)

i think academic is also acceptable, and some major like accounting and nursing must take academic IELTS in order to pass CPA/CA assessment.


----------



## akhil_devraj (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello There,

Anyone in the recent past has got their Visa approved with IELTS academic submitted ? for 189 subclass type ? Please throw some light on this concern, of many people on this forum.

TY


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Is it the academic test or general training test that is required for 189 visa type ?


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi (Dec 1, 2014)

*Regarding IELTS module*

I am Lamia, i am applying for 189 in a very short while. My husband is applying as dependent. We have his English proficiency certification.Does he need to get an IELTS, and if yes, will academic module work?


----------



## tinaozzie (Nov 3, 2014)

Both academic and general are acceptable.


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks everybody....


----------



## masaduzz (Jan 25, 2015)

I have competent (6 in all) AC IELTS score, can I apply for EOI for 189 or 190 visa, Please. Do DAIC will accept my AC score for immigration with 189 or 190

AS


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

6 is the minimum score required for 189 and 190. But then you cannot score any points. Also for many occupations there are score limit specific to that ANZSCO code.


----------



## masaduzz (Jan 25, 2015)

*AZ*

Anyone can please let me know that, will DIAC and EOI accept Academic IELTS score for immigration purpose ( visa 189), Please


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

masaduzz said:


> Anyone can please let me know that, will DIAC and EOI accept Academic IELTS score for immigration purpose ( visa 189), Please


Yes, they will accept it.


----------



## Aj110125 (Mar 25, 2017)

I got confused with IELTS academic vs General... all posts i seen pretty older >2yrs older... required assistance from buddies trying now on same... 

which to take for skill independent 189 category PR processing for immigration?

General or Academic ?

Kindly guide...

thanks a ton,
aj


----------



## SSweetSalt (Mar 25, 2017)

Please guide as I am also having doubts regarding the acceptance of IELTS General /Academic

Myself is applying for ACS assessment


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

SSweetSalt said:


> Please guide as I am also having doubts regarding the acceptance of IELTS General /Academic
> 
> Myself is applying for ACS assessment


Doesn't matter. They accept both.


----------



## Shaaze (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi,

I'm a management accountant (221112) with a positive skills assessment result from CPA Australia. My Academic Writing IELTS is 7.5 although the rest are 8. (CPA only requires a 7 on all bands)

I was wondering whether i could do General IELTS to increase my points score? Will DIBP accept a General IELTS eventhough my skills assessor needs a Academic IELTS


----------

